# League of Legends



## Sildug (14. April 2011)

Leider sind die server down beim für mich schönsten free to play game aaaaaaber der hammer is dort gibt es riot points für geld zu kaufen womit man champion und runen etc kaufen kann nu les und plopp
Wir ihr wisst gab es im Laufe der letzten Woche einige Probleme mit den Servern von League of Legends, die sich vielleicht negativ auf euer Spielerlebnis ausgewirkt haben. Das ist natürlich nicht die Spielqualität, die wir euch bieten möchten, weshalb wir uns für alle Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen möchten, die euch dies zu euren normalen Spielzeiten möglicherweise bereitet hat. Die Stabilität der PvP.net-Plattform bleibt unsere oberste Priorität und wir arbeiten ständig daran, solche das Spiel beeinflussenden Probleme zu verringern.

  Um euch für eure möglicherweise verloren gegangene Spielzeit zu entschädigen, werden wir allen Spielern, die sich im vergangenen Monat in Europa oder Nordamerika eingeloggt haben, 350 Riot Points gutschreiben. Wir danken euch für euer Verständnis und wir hoffen, dass dieses kleine Zeichen der Wertschätzung euch auf eurem Weg zu eurer nächsten Freischaltung für League of Legends behilflich sein wird. Es sei gesagt, dass die Verteilung dieser Bonus Riot Points knapp 72 Stunden in Anspruch nimmt. Falls ihr eure Punkte also nicht sofort erhalten habt, macht euch keine Sorgen, sie kommen noch!

  Wir danken euch allen für euer Verständnis und eure Unterstützung und danke, dass ihr League of Legends spielt!




hey ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann blizz sowas für n abospiel gemacht hat korrigiert mich ruhig


----------



## Sunyo (14. April 2011)

Sildug schrieb:


> hey ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann blizz sowas für n abospiel gemacht hat korrigiert mich ruhig



Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit Blizzard irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Sildug (14. April 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit Blizzard irgendwie nicht...





blizz kassiert aber millionen und schafft es nichmal für die ganzen "unannehmlichkeiten"mal ne kleinigkeit für die spieler zutun die ja schließlich auch zahlen wenn es server downtimes gibt .


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2011)

Um mal zurück zu flamen...LoL ist trotzdem ein Drecksgame.


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Um mal zurück zu flamen...LoL ist trotzdem ein Drecksgame.



Sagt ein WoW-Spieler. :O


----------



## Sildug (14. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sagt ein WoW-Spieler. :O



jeder hatn andren geschmackt und ja ich spiel auch WoW wenn zwar nurnoch wenig weil da irgendwie die luft raus is aber ich spiels noch


----------



## Sunyo (14. April 2011)

Sildug schrieb:


> blizz kassiert aber millionen und schafft es nichmal für die ganzen "unannehmlichkeiten"mal ne kleinigkeit für die spieler zutun die ja schließlich auch zahlen wenn es server downtimes gibt .



Andere Publisher kassieren auch Millionen. Bei denen gibt es auch mal Serverprobleme, wo die Spieler nicht "entschädigt" werden.

Meines Erachtens einfach nur ein Flame-Thread, deshalb auch reported.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

_Es ist AÖ-Ravenation..da brauch man nicht mehr sagen Skatero ;-)

---

Zum Threadstarter : Es gibt im Strategiespiel-Unterforum einen LoL-Thread..vllt solltest du deine "News" nächstes mal dort reinposten.

---

Aufjeden Fall eine tolle Geste von Riot._


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sagt ein WoW-Spieler. :O



Let the flame war begin :>


WoW ist wenigstens nicht dauernd down und hat endlose Warteschleifen die schon lustigerweise mit Over 9000 als Bilder hier gepostet werden weil die Server so trololig klein oder ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Let the flame war begin :>
> 
> 
> WoW ist wenigstens nicht dauernd down und hat endlose Warteschleifen die schon lustigerweise mit Over 9000 als Bilder hier gepostet werden weil die Server so trololig klein oder ausgelastet sind.



Ich will ja nicht wissen, wie es mit WoW war, als es bekannter wurde und nein ich will jetzt kein Flamewar.


----------



## Depak (14. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht wissen, wie es mit WoW war, als es bekannter wurde und nein ich will jetzt kein Flamewar.



wow war unspielbar anfangs. fps? was war das? diashow....
egal, nach monaten mal wieder im buffed forum gewesen... umgedreht und wieder gegangen. das niveau ist tiefer als ich vermutete...


----------



## Sildug (14. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht wissen, wie es mit WoW war, als es bekannter wurde und nein ich will jetzt kein Flamewar.



es war genauso warteschleifen von bis zu 30 minuten downtimes gabs auch sehr oft  wollt auch nich wirklich n flamethread lostreten aber gibt echtleute die sich sofort gekränkt fühlen wenn es was andres gibts als wow noch toll zu finden


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2011)

Sildug schrieb:


> es war genauso warteschleifen von bis zu 30 minuten downtimes gabs auch sehr oft  wollt auch nich wirklich n flamethread lostreten aber gibt echtleute die sich sofort gekränkt fühlen wenn es was andres gibts als wow noch toll zu finden



Gibt VIELE (!) tolle andere Spiele aber LoL gehört meines Erachtens definitiv nicht dazu. Wenn ich ständig von Gildenkollegen (in WoW) höre, die nebenbei im TS LoL spielen wie übelst da geflamed wird...mhm...ich glaub ich muss das mal installieren!


----------



## Sunyo (14. April 2011)

Sildug schrieb:


> aber gibt echtleute die sich sofort gekränkt fühlen wenn es was andres gibts als wow noch toll zu finden



Ich muss sagen, ich spiel gar kein WoW (nicht mehr, find's nicht mehr so toll, deshalb auch aufgehört).

Aber du wirst immer auf Kritik/Flames stoßen, wenn man sich direkt gegen *eine* Sache (in dem Fall Blizzard) in irgendeinster Weise negativ äußert.
Hättest du allgemein MMORPG-Publisher angesprochen, würde das hier nicht so ausarten.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Ich habe den Thread mal reported, da er anscheinend nur einen Flamewar provozieren soll.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2011)

Blizzard hat jedesmal wenn der Server mehr als 3h down war einen ganzen Spieltag an dein Abo gehängt.
Jedenfalls war das zu der Zeit wo ich noch WoW gespielt habe der Fall.


----------



## skyline930 (14. April 2011)

Man sollte erwähnen das man für 350 RP kaum was kaufen kann -> Erwartete Reaktion seitens Riot: "Hey, da fehlen ja nicht mehr viele RP, die kauf ich mir noch dazu."
Das ist keine Entschädigung, sondern eine Frechheit.
(Nein, ich bin kein WoW-Fanboy, sondern aktiver LoL-Zocker.)


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

_Naja..einige runtergesetzte Skins bekommt man - und wieso sollten sie mehr raushauen? Dann fühlen sich die Leute verarscht die sowieso welche kaufen..zumindest sehe ich das so.._


----------



## Soramac (14. April 2011)

Wer WoW seit Anfang 2005 spielt, dann weiss jeder ganz genau wie viele freie Tage man von Blizzard bekommen hat, mindestens im Monat 1 oder 2 freie Spieltage.


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2011)

naja darum geht es ja eig nicht.





Eine Frechheit wär es wenn sie viel raushauen würden. Denn wenn ich mir für Geld (!!!) diese Punkte ausgeben & andere die umsonst bekommen ,würd ich mich verarscht fühlen...


----------



## skyline930 (14. April 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..einige runtergesetzte Skins bekommt man - und wieso sollten sie mehr raushauen? Dann fühlen sich die Leute verarscht die sowieso welche kaufen..zumindest sehe ich das so.._



Wenigstens 585 hättens sein können, das man sich einen t2 champ holen kann. Dafür das LoL die letzen 2 Wochen zu 50% unspielbar war.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2011)

Blizzard schenkt bei überzogenen Patchtagen den Spielern immer einen freien Tag. o.O


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wenigstens 585 hättens sein können, das man sich einen t2 champ holen kann. Dafür das LoL die letzen 2 Wochen zu 50% unspielbar war.


_
Wie schon gesagt..das wäre den RP-Käufern gegenüber ungerecht..zumindest sehe ich das so.

Wie auch immer..Server sind ja wieder on._


----------



## floppydrive (14. April 2011)

Bin ich irgendwie falsch? Ich spiele am Tag um die 10-15 Games und habe nie Probleme mit den Servern wo waren die bitte in den letzten 2 Wochen unspielbar? 

Die 350 RP sind nett kann man sich mal wieder was von kaufen, RP kann man nie genug haben.

Wir kann man es als Frechheit bezeichnen das man 350 RP geschenkt bekommt ist immerhin "Gratis Geld" und Riot muss auch von was leben, also manche von euch leben echt in der falschen Welt   




&#8364;dit: Wer sich Champions für RP kauft naja also wirklich, die kriegt man komplett über IP, da spar die die RP doch lieber für nen netten Skin


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie falsch? Ich spiele am Tag um die 10-15 Games und habe nie Probleme mit den Servern wo waren die bitte in den letzten 2 Wochen unspielbar?



_Hab ich mich auch gefragt..

Hab mir für RP auch schon beides geholt..war aber so verrückt nach den 1-2 Chars das ich nicht auf die IP warten wollte.. :-O

Mal schauen wie Brand so ist..

-------------

Für alle die noch nicht reinkommen : 

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/34zuup2e/serverunavailable.jpg

:-O_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Für alle die noch nicht reinkommen :
> http://www.imagebana...unavailable.jpg
> :-O_


LOL das gesiecht, das ist der Psycho von Frauentausch.


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Für alle die noch nicht reinkommen :
> 
> ...



HALT STOP! JETZT RED ICH!!! :>


----------



## LiangZhou (14. April 2011)

350RP....das ist schon etwas. Was mich vielmehr frustirert ist, dass WW's TundraHunter Skin reduziert ist, nachdem ich ihn mir am Dienstag gekauft hat >_> (Um mal auch die Insider anzusprechen)



Mein Nickname ist btw Sabberü, vlt kann man ja mal ein buffed.de Premade Spiel machen ;D


----------



## MrBlaki (14. April 2011)

Braucht ihr auch Ewigkeiten um den neuen Patch runterzuladen? -.-


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2011)

hmm schon ne schöne sache aber schade dass das downloaden heute so lange gedauert hat...

btw mein Ingame nick Deejaydee oder Wodka E


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2011)

Neuer Patch, neue Probleme:

Erst kommt es zu Fehlermeldungen beim Patch-Kopieren und nun funzt auch Yaric nimmer D:


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2011)

Btw : Mein Nickname ist xxMILFxHunterxx & Phylosoraptor


----------



## MrBlaki (14. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Patch, neue Probleme:
> 
> Erst kommt es zu Fehlermeldungen beim Patch-Kopieren und nun funzt auch Yaric nimmer D:



Yaric? Kenne nur Taric


----------



## LiangZhou (14. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wenigstens 585 hättens sein können, das man sich einen t2 champ holen kann. Dafür das LoL die letzen 2 Wochen zu 50% unspielbar war.





Okay das finde ich schon etwas übertrieben, wüd mich als RP Käufer dann verarscht fühlen


----------



## MrBlaki (14. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay das finde ich schon etwas übertrieben, wüd mich als RP Käufer dann verarscht fühlen



Naja bin auch RP Käufer und würde mich nicht verarscht fühlen, ist ja nicht so das ich die RP nicht auch bekommen würde.
Dann kann sich halt jemand einen Skin kaufen? Wo ist das das Problem ^^
Durch die Extra Rp werde ich mir diese Woche noch einen Skin kaufen können da ich mir keine Paysafekarte mehr hole, in diesem Monat.
Und genug Rp für Brand sind noch vorhanden ^^


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

_Ich muss sagen..Brand ist echt witzig - warscheinlich wieder viel zu OP für viele Leute..aber naja..welcher Champ war/ist das nicht ;-)_


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich muss sagen..Brand ist echt witzig - warscheinlich wieder viel zu OP für viele Leute..aber naja..welcher Champ war/ist das nicht ;-)_



Sivir & Sona


----------



## LiangZhou (14. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sivir & Sona





Ich fand LeeSin auch ziemlich schwach


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

_Dann hast du aber Sona schon 'ne ganze Weile nichtmehr gespielt Olliruh ;-)_


----------



## MrBlaki (14. April 2011)

LeeSin fand ich nicht schwach oO
Der Buff war etwas unnötig ^^
Der E Spell haut böse rein...zumindest im Early game ^^


Yes Warteschlange mehr als 9000 <3 das wird heute noch was nur 30 minuten Warteschlange.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Yaric? Kenne nur Taric



Yaric = Yet Another Recommended Items Customizer

Ein kleines, aber feines Programm zum Ändern der vorgeschlagenen Items im Spiel.


----------



## Elda (14. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung was manche hier haben aber ich hab selten mal Probleme mit den Servern.
Und zu der sache mit Blizz und freien tagen kann man nur sagen das sie erst einen freien Tag geben wenn die Server länger als 72 Stunden nicht zu erreichen sind. (zu bc zeiten wars noch anders!)


----------



## BlizzLord (14. April 2011)

Kleinkinder *pfeif*
*Meld*


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann hast du aber Sona schon 'ne ganze Weile nichtmehr gespielt Olliruh ;-)_



AD Sona haut sowieso alle weg. 

(Ich meine das übrigens ernst.)


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2011)

mh ich meinte auch Soraca


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> AD Sona haut sowieso alle weg.
> 
> (Ich meine das übrigens ernst.)



_Ich weiss..darauf hab ich auch angespielt ;-)_


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. April 2011)

Der Thread im Strategie-Unterforum sollte soweit reichen für diese Diskussion. Bitte diesen auch verwenden.

~closed


----------

